# Walk in the Park



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here are some flower/tree pics from last weekends walk...


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice pictures. Those are some awesome looking flowers.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Beautiful pics Trena! Boy does that give me spring fever..... We aren't even close to being at that point....


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful! It's been raining the past week, all gloomy and cold. It even HAILED down in south KONA. QUARTER SIZED HAIL IN HAWAII! Well, that's our springtime - it either rains, or it doesn't .


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice pictures. It gives me the spring fever. I wish it's spring but it's pretty cold here in Socal. I expected the weather to become warmer! Lucky you...


----------

